# Treadmill in Bird Room?



## Cagednomore (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey all. :yellow pied:

Just asking any experienced 'Tiel parents if its okay to run a treadmill in the room with the bird cage and table in it? I don't know if this would be a problem or not. Please let me know as my husband has carried our treadmill in the house all by himself and I am ready to use it!  Don't want to scare our baby though.
Thanks for your time!


-Jazzy's mom


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

this doesn't help you, but at first I thought you were talking about a treadmill for the bird haha


----------



## Cagednomore (Feb 23, 2013)

hahaha! Looking back at the post, I see that now. 

LOL


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

I can picture it now, A small little 'tiel waddling as fast as it can on a little bird treadmill haha.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It should be OK. The bird will need some time to get used to the change (whether it's him or you running on the treadmill lol) so go gently at first until he's had time to figure out that it isn't dangerous.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Us too! Now I just have to get on the thing. I think I will start out slowly walking and see how everyone reacts. They will probably be amazed that I'm working out


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

We have a treadmill in our bird room and it isn't a problem. The noise doesn't bother them; it's no worse than the vacuum cleaner. I do keep them caged when the treadmill is going though, as I don't want them getting pinched by the belt or pulled under.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have one, not that iv used it in a while lol i had some sitting on my shoulder while i was walking on it. I use the exercise bike alot and they like to sit on me while getting their cuddles


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Sounds like I'm not the only one who turned the workout room into the bird room.  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I have a large exercise bike in Hanks room
She doesn't mind it


----------



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2012)

I would aboslutely not have the bird OUT while I was on it. Flys over to you, misses and boom bam boom dead bird. But other than that should be fine.


----------



## Cagednomore (Feb 23, 2013)

thanks guys! now i can get my workout on and be with my baby!


----------

